# ENTP, INTP, or xNTP?



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Before anyone asks, I have taken many tests on several sites. I have read the descriptions and the other threads I found on this topic. I know using "x" is generally frowned upon. But I have good reasons. 

So here's the story: for the first eight years of my life I was definitely an extrovert; then we moved from a suburb to the middle of nowhere. (We lived 30 minutes from a town that cleared 1,000 people.) So I was very unhappy for awhile. Then I just stopped talking and interacting with people. So for six years, I saw people outside of my family less than twice a week (I'm home schooled). When I was fifteen, I made some friends and became very involved in my church's youth group. I'm seventeen now, and I've gotten more and more extroverted. 
I don't know if any of that actually matters, but I thought I'd add some context. 

Now the reason I'm really confused is this: if I'm around people for days on end, I get stressed. If I don't see people for days on end, I get depressed. (I'm not counting my family)

So to all the geniuses of the forum, guide me to the truth.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Before anyone asks, I have taken many tests on several sites. I have read the descriptions and the other threads I found on this topic. I know using "x" is generally frowned upon. But I have good reasons.
> 
> So here's the story: for the first eight years of my life I was definitely an extrovert; then we moved from a suburb to the middle of nowhere. (We lived 30 minutes from a town that cleared 1,000 people.) So I was very unhappy for awhile. Then I just stopped talking and interacting with people. So for six years, I saw people outside of my family less than twice a week (I'm home schooled). When I was fifteen, I made some friends and became very involved in my church's youth group. I'm seventeen now, and I've gotten more and more extroverted.
> I don't know if any of that actually matters, but I thought I'd add some context.
> ...


tell you what, do a questionare, choose from one available on this what's my type forum, it will be more helpful to be able to type you.... for the most part, extraverts don't like to use too much long answers, but not always necessarily the case either... so anyhowz, go ahead and fill out a questionare... :wink:


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Thank you for the advice.


Here are some ENTP videos, see how you relate to them?
















you can also look at the side and choose any video to watch....

hope that helps :wink:


----------



## Metanoia (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you have more trouble with Fe or Si? If you can't decide between the two, think about when you were younger, perhaps a pre-teen, and see if one of those fits better during this time.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds kinda like an ENTP, but can't say for sure.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Do a questionnaire, dear.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

here's a questionnaire you can do: 

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Also @Poetic_Anarchy

couple questions:

why did you choose that username?

why did you choose that avatar picture?

sometimes there is clues in that as well as to type

like if i didn't read your post and only saw that name and picture, the first type that it's going to trigger me into thinking you are is INFJ? but that's not necessarily that it is so, that's why it will be helpful to hear WHY you chose them?


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Dreamer777 said:


> here's a questionnaire you can do:
> 
> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> ...


1.








Okay, I don't really have an "impression" per se, but I can tell you that after studying it for a minute, I am focusing on the approaching storm and black clouds; not the dead tree.

2. Assuming that the car simply stalls out, I would consider it part of the adventure. And I'd probably call my dad because he's a mechanic.

3. Depends on a ton of factors. Do I trust them, where's the party, what's the band's reputation, do I have anywhere to be early tomorrow, do I need to be home by a certain time, etc. All those would be considered before I made a decision, but I'd probably lean towards going. 

4. If he's had any level of alcohol, I'd ignore him. If it's personal, I'd tell him. My inner reaction wouldn't exist unless he slammed my faith, or a person I care about. In which case I'd allow him to see some cold anger.

5. That's really too general. For you it may not be, but for me it is.

6. Christianity, my friends, and my family. They aren't really values you determine or change. I determined Christianity by research, experience, and faith.

7. I am cold, smart, and different. I'd make myself less self-centered; it makes it harder for to do what I should.

8. I follow them. I often get them when I'm in a life-threatening situation. I free climb, so I survive by following my gut reactions.

9. Alright, I'm going to be honest. The MBTI says I'm an Introvert on some days and an Extrovert on others. What drains me is being alone for too long or being with people too long. I have to maintain a perfect balance between people time, and personal time.

10. I don't. I really just don't.




Dreamer777 said:


> Also @_Poetic_Anarchy_
> 
> couple questions:
> 
> ...


Because I believe Anarchy is the best system. In Anarchy everything finds it's balance, like in nature. Everyone's true personality is revealed; you don't wonder who's the predator and who's the prey. To me, that's poetic; because truth is beauty, and poetry's beautiful.

It's Kestrel from Splinter Cell: Conviction. I'm a big fan of the series, I like Russians, and I think he looks awesome. I'll probably change it now that you've drawn my attention to it. I change little things like that rather often.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

metaforge said:


> Do you have more trouble with Fe or Si? If you can't decide between the two, think about when you were younger, perhaps a pre-teen, and see if one of those fits better during this time.


Si, definitely Si. I scored insanely low on it on a Cog. Func. test.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

gosh, in reading through your replies it made me my heart beat intensely. Do you consider yourself an intense person? (to me it appears you are very intense and precise!). Wow, ok, something i noticed is you would go back and edit for grammar and better word choice reasons, not all types will do that, and i don't think ENTP's will do that to be honest? but i don't want to assume they won't, it's just i noticed that you did that and i know not all types will do that. Have you ever considered ENTJ?

All the low scoring Si's would be territary and inferior Se users, and inferior Si users, which would be:
INTJ Ni Te Fi Se
ENTJ Te Ni Se Fi
INFJ Ni Fe Ti Se
ENFJ Fe Ni Se Ti

Do you find Si drains you when others use it in speaking with you?

Here's one of the descriptions of Si: (as copied from cognitiveprocesses.com)

Si - INTROVERTED SENSING
Reviewing and recalling past experiences and seeking detailed data.
Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones. The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences, and we register a similarity or a difference—for example, noticing that some food doesn’t taste the same or is saltier than it usually is. Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else. Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience. With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen. There can be a oneness with ageless customs that help sustain civilization and culture and protect what is known and long-lasting, even while what is reliable changes.

Do you set goals and stick to them keeping on course and carrying them through? (xxxJ)
or do you veer off track and hardly ever carry your goals through to completion? (xxxP)

As in anarchy, i am fascinated by what you said so far on that, and would enjoy hearing more of your views on that?

And i'm a Christian, so i understand Christian stuff real well too  However, i'm an out of the box Christian. I'm not sure how well you relate to the out of the box ones, if any difference for you or not?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

ok, i'm going to give this a shot, and others will come and do that too, so we'll have more opinions/interpretations:

(btw, it's Spades questionnaire, i didn't make it up so no credit can go to me for it, just to let you know).



Poetic_Anarchy said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry, you provide a lot of stuff to respond to, so I'll start posting the results of Cog. Func. test I took. Then I'll compose a longer response.

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) *************************************** (39.1)
excellent use
introverted Sensing (Si) * (1.2)
unused
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************************************** (46.2)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************* (31.6)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************** (22.6)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************************** (44.2)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *********** (11.2)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************** (44.1)
excellent use
Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTP


Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Thinking (Ti): Gaining leverage (influence) using a framework. Detaching to study a situation from different angles and fit it to a theory, framework or principle. Checking for accuracy. Using leverage to solve the problem.


Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Intuiting (Ne): Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.


If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENTP, or INFP


If these results are different from what you know of yourself, you might consider why your developmental pattern does not align with your expectation. You might also consider exploring this result as a possible better fit.​





*Reply​*


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Sorry, you provide a lot of stuff to respond to, so I'll start posting the results of Cog. Func. test I took. Then I'll compose a longer response.
> 
> Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
> extraverted Sensing (Se) *************************************** (39.1)
> ...


Well, i could be off target with my idea of ENTJ.

if i had to choose only from this cog test, i would choose ENTP, not INTP or INFP.

We'll see what @MegaTuxRacer has to say, his input will be very valid for you, he's an ENTP.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Dreamer777 said:


> gosh, in reading through your replies it made me my heart beat intensely. Do you consider yourself an intense person? (to me it appears you are very intense and precise!). Wow, ok, something i noticed is you would go back and edit for grammar and better word choice reasons, not all types will do that, and i don't think ENTP's will do that to be honest? but i don't want to assume they won't, it's just i noticed that you did that and i know not all types will do that. Have you ever considered ENTJ?
> 
> All the low scoring Si's would be territary and inferior Se users, and inferior Si users, which would be:
> INTJ Ni Te Fi Se
> ...


Yeah, I can be a bit intense. Sorry about that. The grammar and word choice is more of a personal thing, related to my over-developed Sensing. I'm a master of the English language, so I feel the need for my usage to be perfect. Actually, I hadn't considered it because I test 80% Perceiving. Goals and I don't get along very well.

My views on Anarchy were expressed last time to justify my username (I used to use Poet of Anarchy for my usernames, but I don't write poetry much anymore). I wouldn't actually say people killing each other for food is beautiful, but I think it's better than a government. I largely want anarchy because you'd see real Christians and fake christians immediately. You'd also see how human's "inherent goodness" fails when it gets tough.

Well, I could be called out of the box, but I'm different because I take the Bible literally and try to follow Jesus' teachings; not just go to church. How are you out of the box?


Your evaluation of my responses was fairly accurate. As for the recurring coldness, it's a survival mechanism from before I really cared about Christianity. The colder you are, the more people get scared. Leverage that, and you can win.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Dreamer777 said:


> Also @_Poetic_Anarchy_
> 
> couple questions:
> 
> ...


Please note that I have changed my avatar due to it no longer satisfying me. It didn't even last a day.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Yeah, I can be a bit intense. Sorry about that. The grammar and word choice is more of a personal thing, related to my over-developed Sensing. I'm a master of the English language, so I feel the need for my usage to be perfect. Actually, I hadn't considered it because I test 80% Perceiving. Goals and I don't get along very well.
> 
> My views on Anarchy were expressed last time to justify my username (I used to use Poet of Anarchy for my usernames, but I don't write poetry much anymore). I wouldn't actually say people killing each other for food is beautiful, but I think it's better than a government. I largely want anarchy because you'd see real Christians and fake christians immediately. You'd also see how human's "inherent goodness" fails when it gets tough.
> 
> ...


First off my apologies for not putting the 2 inferior Si types on the list as i mentioned them but didn't put them on the list
they are
ENTP Ne Ti Fe Si
ENFP Ne Fi Te Si

that was just a typo error i forgot to put them in, my apologies.

Maybe you are an INTP then, with the grammar and master of the english language, INFJ's are known for that too, not sure if ENTP's are, but to me that would indicate INTP? It will be interesting to see what MegaTux has to say when he gets a chance to put his input. Have you watched any INTP videos yet, you can go to youtube and type in INTP in the search bar. Choose one that it's an actual INTP speaking, rather than a person teaching about types. 

i'm not convinced yet what type you are, so it will be interesting to see how it turns out? but if you're not good with goals, then that would put you as xxxP types like myself. We tend to enjoy generating the ideas more than carrying them through to completion. 

oh you don't have to apologize for being intense, i actually quite enjoy intense people, i can be intense sometimes too, so to me i think it's fine to be intense, as long as you have your relaxing moments as well to balance things out. 

if anything, i want to apologize for my casual writing style and bad grammar, it probably bothers you a bit does it? or no?

you seem like a very take charge person, do you consider yourself as a leader type? 

and last but not least:


> Well, I could be called out of the box, but I'm different because I take the Bible literally and try to follow Jesus' teachings; not just go to church. How are you out of the box?


yup, same way as you actually. i don't even go to church, been a Christian for 23 years and spent most of the 23 years out of the church, not in it. i'm not saying that's good, i'm just saying it would have to be a church that interprets the Bible the way i do, which to me is hard to find. In the US there are some, but here in the island i live in there is none that i know of unless a little one started up tucked away recently that i haven't heard about? i think home churches are the best churches, like how they do in many countries, Africa, China, India, Iran, and just about all over the globe really, Central/South America, etc, there are many home churches. Home churches means it's not licensed by government. imo once a church is licensed by government then they have to compromise Jesus's teachings it seems to keep that license. what you think on home churches? however, i enjoy gatherings where there is alot of spirit filled worship, but my interests/likes with spirit filled worship is also out of the box, i'm more attracted to ministries that are out of the box spirit filled, like not just a Pentecostal church, but an out of the box ministry that is usually hated by the heiritic hunters. i like miracles, signs and wonders, and supernatural, and angels, etc. God is so interesting and full of wonders, he is not boring at all. i don't like boring stuff, and i get bored easily. I like raw faith, faith that believes God can mulitiply food, send angels, do miracles, healings, etc. i miss not having people and ministries like that to hang with. i'm kinda isolated by myself here and i wish i wasn't so isolated, it's so lonely. but i can't digest interpretations of the Bible that don't align with my interpretations, i understand the Bible spiritually, and of course there is alot of literal too, it's a combo of both spiritual and literal, but the spiritual is just as important as the literal, and yes Jesus teachings are the basic foundation of everything that Christianity is about, and the Apostles teachings also. i have never found a church that follows all the teachings, each church chooses some to follow and leaves out the rest. when i preach things out of the NT like Acts, and spiritual gifts and stuff like that, alot of Christians deem me as a trouble maker, and i tell them, i did not write the Bible, i'm only saying what it says? therefore, God is the troublemaker, not me.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Please note that I have changed my avatar due to it no longer satisfying me. It didn't even last a day.


yeah, haha :laughing: i noticed that from you changed it! and i have to say, this new one still shows intensity and precision and "weaponry" just in a different way. you seem very intense and precise! but not in a bad way as i already explained.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Dreamer777 said:


> First off my apologies for not putting the 2 inferior Si types on the list as i mentioned them but didn't put them on the list
> they are
> ENTP Ne Ti Fe Si
> ENFP Ne Fi Te Si
> ...


Okay, so this is the reason for that: I've lived 30 minutes from a town with a population greater than 1,000 for the last 8 years. I'm home-schooled, so for the first 6 years I almost never went to town other than going to church. 2 years ago I became more involved in my church's youth group and have become more and more extroverted. But I spent 6 years without a single local friend. Therefore, my Ti is over-developed from all the time spent alone. 

I, uh, correct your writing in my head while I read it, so I just consider it extra practice. Not really bothersome.

I take charge if I don't trust any of the other available people. Or if I disagree with them. I'm an effective leader, but I think in terms of effectiveness and efficiency, not how people will feel about my choices.

At my church, my youth pastor and assistant youth pastor are some of the best Christian influences I know. They're the reason I haven't looked for a church that's more correct in their doctrine; I prefer to have people that are correct in their lives.


Dreamer777 said:


> yeah, haha :laughing: i noticed that from you changed it! and i have to say, this new one still shows intensity and precision and "weaponry" just in a different way. you seem very intense and precise! but not in a bad way as i already explained.


I guess it does share some ideas. I actually spent an hour looking for a good image on Google of good and evil struggling. I found one image of Satan and Jesus arm wrestling, but that implies Satan isn't beaten yet. Mostly I found images of scantily clad female angels and demons wrestling. It seemed to be a disturbingly popular theme.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I suppose I do the same, I get into Ti moods every once in a while. My verdict is ENTP+Childhood shit.


I think I'll say ENTP with "experience". Sounds better.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I suppose I do the same, I get into Ti moods every once in a while. My verdict is ENTP+Childhood shit.


that's interesting how both of you say you get into the Ti moods so to speak. what exactly do mean by ENTP + childhood part? like for example, when he mentioned his interests of climbing trees, building forts, playing with leggo, etc, to me that is in line with ENTP kids, so i'm not sure like what exactly you mean when you say ENTP + childhood stuff? i would be curious to hear what you mean by that? :happy:


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Dreamer777 said:


> that's interesting how both of you say you get into the Ti moods so to speak. what exactly do mean by ENTP + childhood part? like for example, when he mentioned his interests of climbing trees, building forts, playing with leggo, etc, to me that is in line with ENTP kids, so i'm not sure like what exactly you mean when you say ENTP + childhood stuff? i would be curious to hear what you mean by that? :happy:


I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong, @Jabberbroccoli) he's referring to my period of shyness and isolation.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong, @Jabberbroccoli) he's referring to my period of shyness and isolation.


oh, ok, right, that part when you said you moved and displayed introverted ways until you became a teen and joined youth group and became more extroverted again. ok, i see... thanks


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, was referring to the part where he withdrew from the outside world. I would define that as an extended form of shit. Or, as you phrased it, and extended form of part. All ENTPs have their introverted phases, whether influenced by quaternary Si or axillary Ti, sometimes due to environment it lasts longer. Kind of like an ENTP's brain period. Whenever I'm writing something serious, I do get all Ti'ish. If he views these posts as necessary and serious, boom, Ti.

On a side note, I thought all the kewl kids built pillow/blanket forts, had wars with leggos, and climbed trees and stuff. I actually think there was some thread on the ENTP forums that found pillow forts were preferred to blanket forts, albeit with a blanket cover.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> On a side note, I thought all the kewl kids built pillow/blanket forts, had wars with leggos, and climbed trees and stuff. I actually think there was some thread on the ENTP forums that found pillow forts were preferred to blanket forts, albeit with a blanket cover.


I agree with that assessment. It's more structurally sound.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

ltldslwmn said:


> I know two people I'm quite sure are ENTPs (a few more possibles). One of the two is not at all calm, but he is diagnosed bipolar and handling that the best he can. Still growing, like the rest of us. The other one could be described as calm. Sometimes in a crowd he's the laid-back, funny guy. He's intellectually agile, quick humor, a lawyer, but his personality is pretty chill and he does spend a lot of time alone although he loves to be around people.
> 
> I think Christian faith (or any other good and healthy spirituality) can have many interesting and good effects on personality. I do think MBTI types are real and they don't change, but within them are many possibilities for development. Peace of heart is a fruit of the spirit, so calmness in an ENTP Christian doesn't surprise me. (Both ENTPs I know are committed Christians.) One of the truest Christians on earth is a friend of mine and an ENFP. He's a spaz, an absolutely crazy ENFP, his Ne is off the charts and when he's with his real friends he holds nothing back of his personality, but he's also the most peaceful person I know. It's interior peace. And when he's not being fun and outgoing, he has a very quiet side, he prays deeply. That's his source. Peace comes from prayer life. (And in public, he can be sometimes outgoing and fun, sometimes calm and serious. It depends on the situation: he always does what's right for the situation.)
> 
> I'm Catholic. I didn't exactly hail from it: I had been agnostic for years, had a conversion experience, became theist, then monotheist, then Judeo-Christian, then Christian, then Catholic. The whole process took about a year and the whole point was that I was sorting out the two things @_Poetic_Anarchy_ mentioned: principles/teachings/doctrine and people of integrity really living those principles. What are your denominations?


Amen, Jesus is the Prince of Peace, he gives us peace that passes all understanding, he gives us true peace, the inner peace in our soul and yes one of the 9 fruit of God's Spirit : love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, gentleness, faithfulness, and self control :wink:

Halleluyah to the Lamb! What can i say! haha! :laughing:

Well, when i said hail from, i meant are you greeting us from. See, the Christians are so divided with denominations, that's why i ask, to me it's important to try to understand how you interpret the Bible, different denominations have different interpretations. 

Catholics have some good ways and some not so good ways. But there are things about the Catholic denomination that i love, and there are things i don't agree with.

That is a problem with all the denominations i find. i am not of any denomination, i like to embrace the whole New Testament without adding and without leaving anything out. Why can't people just do that? i just can't understand why they can't???


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree, for the most part. And I think it's too bad Christians are so divided since Jesus's last prayer on earth was that we would all be one as he and the father are one, and Paul teaches against divisions in the church. We should not be divided: Jesus never intended it to be that way. Maybe we'll all get it right someday. But at least we are united in what is most important: that he is the way, the truth, and the life; one with the father and in the spirit, and all good things come from him.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

ltldslwmn said:


> I agree, for the most part. And I think it's too bad Christians are so divided since Jesus's last prayer on earth was that we would all be one as he and the father are one, and Paul teaches against divisions in the church. We should not be divided: Jesus never intended it to be that way. Maybe we'll all get it right someday. But at least we are united in what is most important: that he is the way, the truth, and the life; one with the father and in the spirit, and all good things come from him.


we're alike with liking to point out Jesus's last prayer, that he prayed for unity among all his Believers, i have been pointing that out for many many years, but it goes over most Christian's heads, they don't seem interested to hear it really. 

i think it's human ego that causes denominations. 

well, yes, it is good we are united in believing Jesus is Lord and Savior, i agree... but it would be a whole lot better if we were united in denomination. but life isn't perfect, no person is perfect, only God is perfect (God, Jesus, Holy Spirit - Father, Son, Holy Spirit - One God - Three Manifestations - Holy Blessed Trinity) Amen. 

here's a Christian ministry that's one of my favorites with John Crowder: i'm an out of the box Christian. :happy: Sons of Thunder


----------

